# I need help from a Corn Snake expert ASAP please!



## AuraIndi (May 5, 2013)

Hiya, I just joined this site because I'm really worried about my 6 Month old snow corn. She's normally a brilliant snake, no problems or anything. Today I swapped her from wood chip to aspen and I'm sure she's dehydrated. Her skin tents and seems quite dry. I've given her 2 baths already and taken out her aspen and put her on toilet paper for the time being. I can't get to the store to get her some lucozade since...you know...it's 22:05 and tomorrow is bank holiday! :neutral: So, I'm wondering if there is anything else I can do to help her out right now? So far all I can think of doing is staying up a lot tonight to bath her every hour or so. My sister suggested wetting paper towels and putting it in her viv with her for an hour or so, but I'm not sure if this is a good idea? Help me out, please?! :help:


----------



## Rottalma (Dec 20, 2012)

Post a picture of the snake if possible.

Details of the setup may help as i have only ever had sucky humidity on aspen in faunariums.


----------



## AuraIndi (May 5, 2013)

I can't post a picture right now since my camera is dead. She's in a RUB with lots of ventilation, her temp is around 28C right now and she seems a bit less wrinkly but she's still not herself.


----------



## Rottalma (Dec 20, 2012)

Some general humidity tips are.

Supply a hide with damp moss in, keep it on the warm side and spray every couple of days.

Install a hydrometer to monitor the humidity, then you would be able to tell if the substrate change is indeed to blame.

Move the water bowl closer to the heat source to "suana" it up a little.

Beware not to overdo it with any of these methods however.


----------



## AuraIndi (May 5, 2013)

Okay, I'll do that now. Should I return her set-up to normal once she's okay again? Since I've heard humidity is bad for corns? Or is that not the case


----------



## Rottalma (Dec 20, 2012)

Sometimes when approaching shed the skin can change appearance and texture. If you managed to miss the blue phase you may not be in as much trouble as you think.

Right now my hoggy seems "dry" and off. But i know this is due to the fact he was in blue for 3 days 2 days ago and is due to shed any moment.

Without pictures we can't know what is going on. Is it possible you misinterpreted the signs or are you experienced?

As far as i was aware it was a powerade bath people go on about. That is the only reason i ask if you have the relevant experience to identify the signs.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

How long have you had the snake for? Could be going into shed hence why its not bring itself.
And I don't know if anyone's told you but you don't need to give a corn snake any extra humidity. A moist hide wouldn't hurt though.


----------



## AuraIndi (May 5, 2013)

She went blue a few days ago, but then went back to normal so I thought I just got it wrong. Could it be that she is approaching a shed? Her eyes are normal right now. I'll try to get my camera working.


----------



## Rottalma (Dec 20, 2012)

Humidity is goof for anything, in the same sense oxygen is good for us.

Too much or too little of anything is bad. 

You need a hydrometer to accurately gauge the situation and while i can give you basic advice, without hydrometer readings and vision of the actual snake, it is all guess work.


----------



## AuraIndi (May 5, 2013)

I've had her for a month exactly today actually lol. I know that humidity isn't needed for them but I thought since I think she's dehydrated, it may help her out a little bit!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

humidity isn't bad for corns, but in excess it can be bad, and thats the diffference  if there is more humidity than their is ventalation for example, this can cause respiratory issues but this is the same principle for most other animals tbh, a light warm misting will temporarily help raise the humidity but with the right ventelation it should drop as quickly as it rose, most keepers will provide a shed hide/box or give them a light spray when they notice they are shedding.

A water dish obviously provided all the time, dehydration can normally be dealt with a good drink of water.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Rottalma, you don't need a hydrometer for a corn snake and you dont need to add humidity.

Your snakes going into shed, its nothing to worry about.


----------



## AuraIndi (May 5, 2013)

My camera really isn't playing ball, but she does seem a lot better since I've made her enclosure more humid. I'll keep an eye on her and let you know.


----------



## AuraIndi (May 5, 2013)

Also, I've offered her water lots. She has a water bowl available at all times and I've just given her another one close to her hide for easier access. I've also bathed her 2 times today and she didn't drink at all.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

AuraIndi said:


> My camera really isn't playing ball, but she does seem a lot better since I've made her enclosure more humid. I'll keep an eye on her and let you know.


Oh yeah give her a piece of cork bark or something that she can use to get her shedding process started a bit easier


----------



## AuraIndi (May 5, 2013)

I've made sure she has a few rocks since day 1 for that exact reason hehe. 

Edit: Do you think I should keep her on Aspen or should I switch her back to Woodchips?


----------



## Rottalma (Dec 20, 2012)

mrkeda said:


> Rottalma, you don't need a hydrometer for a corn snake and you dont need to add humidity.
> 
> Your snakes going into shed, its nothing to worry about.


You need a hydrometer for any snake. Too much of anything is a bad thing and should be monitored. I am sorry we disagree but due to differing set ups, substrates and people misinterpreting "a light misting during shedding" there should always be a hydro in place. Some will know the difference and not really benefit. 

It costs £2 and avoids mess ups.


----------



## Rottalma (Dec 20, 2012)

AuraIndi said:


> Also, I've offered her water lots. She has a water bowl available at all times and I've just given her another one close to her hide for easier access. I've also bathed her 2 times today and she didn't drink at all.


Don't over do it with the whole water park effect, just a little bit more humidity than normal helps the shed.


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

mrkeda said:


> How long have you had the snake for? Could be going into shed hence why its not bring itself.
> And I don't know if anyone's told you but you don't need to give a corn snake any extra humidity. A moist hide wouldn't hurt though.


^^This^^

Corn's do fine at normal room humidity... spraying, giving to much can result in a respiratory Infection, they are not humid loving snake's.

Snake's APPEAR to go back to normal when the shed is imminent, so it's more than likely she gearing up to complete the shed.
If its patchy then move the bowl more towards the heatmat (half on) but not directly over it, in most case's moss is not needed.
Temp on the hot side should be 29C to 30C.
I would never recommend using a energy drink that is full of unnatural sugar's for snake's, they are at best a quick fix and will not alter any husbandry issue's if she was to have a bad shed. : victory:


----------



## AuraIndi (May 5, 2013)

Got it! Thank you all so much for being so helpful! I was so worried about her.  I feel tons better now and I really can't thank you enough! I thought I should show you all a picture of said snake when she's her normal self.







She's called Aura.


----------



## Rottalma (Dec 20, 2012)

Kimora said:


> Corn's do fine at normal room humidity... spraying, giving to much can result in a respiratory Infection, they are not humid loving snake's.
> : victory:


That is assuming the viv is at normal room humidity (which differs based on all manner of variables), Which someone just starting would have no way of knowing without measuring it. Hence the talk of hydrometers. I was not saying they need exceptionally high humidity.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Rottalma said:


> You need a hydrometer for any snake. Too much of anything is a bad thing and should be monitored. I am sorry we disagree but due to differing set ups, substrates and people misinterpreting "a light misting during shedding" there should always be a hydro in place. Some will know the difference and not really benefit.
> 
> It costs £2 and avoids mess ups.


Unless you live behind a waterfall your house humidity will be fine for a corn snake.


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

Rottalma said:


> That is assuming the viv is at normal room humidity (which differs based on all manner of variables), Which someone just starting would have no way of knowing without measuring it. Hence the talk of hydrometers. I was not saying they need exceptionally high humidity.





mrkeda said:


> Unless you live behind a waterfall your house humidity will be fine for a corn snake.


What Mrkeda said, also hydrometer's aren't all that brilliant at giving a true read out unless your willing to pay...my opinion is they are a waste of money for snake's such as corn's and other temperate species.
A keeper should get to know their snake's and what work's for them, if they shed bad then move the water dish and wait for the next one.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

AuraIndi said:


> I've made sure she has a few rocks since day 1 for that exact reason hehe.
> 
> Edit: Do you think I should keep her on Aspen or should I switch her back to Woodchips?


I keep mine one aspen.Aspen is pretty good imo because Corns burrow and it keeps their little network of tunnels nicely.

Oh yeah, I've got a snow corn as well, I find with their red eyes they don't go cloudy as such but just dull in colour whereas other snakes eyes will go cloudy or blue.


----------



## AuraIndi (May 5, 2013)

Yeah that's exactly what her eyes did two days ago then they returned to normal, I'll be expecting some shed in the next couple of days then. ^^


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Rottalma said:


> You need a hydrometer for any snake. Too much of anything is a bad thing and should be monitored. I am sorry we disagree but due to differing set ups, substrates and people misinterpreting "a light misting during shedding" there should always be a hydro in place. Some will know the difference and not really benefit.
> 
> It costs £2 and avoids mess ups.


And where should you put the probe?


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Lord Vetinari said:


> And where should you put the probe?


In the most useful place for a hydrometer in a corns setup, in the water dish of course!


----------



## tallyjayne (Apr 29, 2013)

I've kept snakes on both wood chips and aspen and aspen does seem to make vivariums drier. Maybe try switching back to the wood if your snake seems most comfortable with this. Monty the baby corn we have has started to display slight shedding problems with the end of his tail so we make sure to mist the viv every day when he displays signs of shedding and this seems to help.


----------

